# Paralax



## .TakaM (May 26, 2007)

made some new graphics for Twinsen as you can see 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've started blogging progress for Twinsen, you can follow along if you'd like:

http://64digits.com/users/index.php?userid=TakaM


----------



## lagman (May 26, 2007)

Twinsen always makes me smile.


----------



## .TakaM (May 27, 2007)

thanks, added another layer:


----------



## lagman (May 30, 2007)

Good one, now the first pic loooks weird


----------

